# The Last Ship season premiere delayed (minor spoiler)



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Due to the Orlando massacre, TNT is rearing the final two episodes of _The Last Ship_ season two tonight, June 12, 2016 (a nightclub shooting evidently is part of one of the first two episodes of the new season). The new air date is TBD.

http://www.tvguide.com/news/the-last-ship-season-3-premiere-postponed/


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm glad they did this. I would have simply delayed watching the program regardless, but I still appreciate when networks recognize the gravity of what's going on in the world around them. 

Logistically, I wonder if TiVo ever considered a way of passing a signal back through to the program guide data that the OS interprets as an instruction to mark a specific recording that was recorded "not recorded". That would come in handy in cases like this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bicker said:


> Logistically, I wonder if TiVo ever considered a way of passing a signal back through to the program guide data that the OS interprets as an instruction to mark a specific recording that was recorded "not recorded". That would come in handy in cases like this.


They must do something like this, because situations like this have been "fixed" in the past.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Not in my experience, but maybe because I manually correct them before TiVo has a chance to do it automatically?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bicker said:


> Not in my experience, but maybe because I manually correct them before TiVo has a chance to do it automatically?


Could be...all I know is in recent years, when a show has been pre-empted at the last minute and TiVo doesn't have time to update the data & tries to record it anyway, when the actual episode is aired later, TiVo usually picks it up even though it already "recorded" it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Could be...all I know is in recent years, when a show has been pre-empted at the last minute and TiVo doesn't have time to update the data & tries to record it anyway, when the actual episode is aired later, TiVo usually picks it up even though it already "recorded" it.


What i have seen in the past in these cases is that the only way that s TiVo will automatically record it is if TMS/Gracenote assigns a new programId to the rescheduled episode.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Lenonn said:


> Due to the Orlando massacre, TNT is rearing the final two episodes of _The Last Ship_ season two tonight, June 12, 2016 (a nightclub shooting evidently is part of one of the first two episodes of the new season). The new air date is TBD.
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/news/the-last-ship-season-3-premiere-postponed/


I guess I'll be watching these episodes from a Torrent.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> What i have seen in the past in these cases is that the only way that s TiVo will automatically record it is if TMS/Gracenote assigns a new programId to the rescheduled episode.


Yes. Otherwise the TiVo has already recorded what it thought was the first two episodes. So if they air again in the next few weeks the TiVo won't record them without manual intervention. So my best option is to watch them from other means.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. Otherwise the TiVo has already recorded what it thought was the first two episodes. So if they air again in the next few weeks the TiVo won't record them without manual intervention. So my best option is to watch them from other means.


Well, again, my recent experience has been that one way or another they "fix" actual showings of last-minute pre-emptions. We'll see if that's the case here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, again, my recent experience has been that one way or another they "fix" actual showings of last-minute pre-emptions. We'll see if that's the case here.


I just changed my 1P from "new only" to "new and repeats". But I'll be watching zap2it also.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I just changed my 1P from "new only" to "new and repeats". But I'll be watching zap2it also.


That still won't record it if it thinks the first two episodes were recorded in the last few weeks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> That still won't record it if it thinks the first two episodes were recorded in the last few weeks.


Thanks. I'll try "all".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. Otherwise the TiVo has already recorded what it thought was the first two episodes. So if they air again in the next few weeks the TiVo won't record them without manual intervention. So my best option is to watch them from other means.


And that's easier than explicitly recording them once they show up in the schedule?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

If they show up in the schedule. I don't see anything from TNT today about rescheduling; what's the point of having a Facebook/Twitter/Web presence if you're going to leave questions from your customers hanging without providing a response?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll speculate that it's not easy to find a good spot for TNT to schedule 2 hours of prime time. Something has to get moved or cancelled. Plus the ratings will be affected. I thought it interesting that the repeats last night had SM also. Not everyone is going to record them. There are still people out there without a DVR.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I'll speculate that it's not easy to find a good spot for TNT to schedule 2 hours of prime time.


You're saying that like they're going to fit it in before next Sunday - even worse!

If they would hold it back the week, they can broadcast Ep 1 during the normal timeslot and Ep 2 during the rebroadcast time slot two hours later.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

per

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742862839254224896


> *TheLastShipTNT* Season Premiere Rescheduled (for Sunday, June 19, 2 hours), *MurderFirstTNT* Gets Pushed Back (to June 26)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

This is now apparent on the TNT schedule.

http://www.tntdrama.com/schedule/eastern/list.html

However, not yet apparent on the TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bicker said:


> This is now apparent on the TNT schedule.
> 
> http://www.tntdrama.com/schedule/eastern/list.html
> 
> However, not yet apparent on the TiVo.


It is in zap2it and the episodes have been assigned new programIds, so they should be picked up by a "NEW" only 1P/SP.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

My Series2 updated programming today around 4:30 and picked up the new schedule, correctly I think. My Roamio updated programming this morning about 11:45 and did not pick up the new schedule yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

After 9am scheduled update The Last Ship and Murder in the First have been rescheduled.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm showing the new guide info on my Bolts and ROamio Pro now. And they must have changed something with the data for the shows because they automatically scheduled to record those first two episodes again.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I show it recording again on the 19th, but I also set up a manual record in case the Tivo thinks I already recorded it. Perhaps I should delete what it thought was s3e1 and 2.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I saw it put the new recordings into my To Do List before I even deleted what it recorded last weekend, so it definitely is set up to record them as completely unique episodes from what was supposed to be broadcast last week.


----------

